# Prize Ideas



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I am looking for some ideas for prizes around $5, $10 & $20-25 (some will have gotten a lottery ticket)

Most Adults playing but some teens, couple of kids.

Have thought about:
Wine, Beer, Bottle
Candle
Candy
Coffee
Dvd's

What do you give out?


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Between the prizes and "fates", you throw a hell of a party!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I buy Halloween items after Halloween each year. This year I have Grim reaper candles, Dracula candles, eyeball lights, a skull fountain, placemats, a few foam headstones and some handmade soaps.


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

i bought dvds, candles, small bottles of crystal head vodka and i found some skull shot glasses on amazon


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Small bottles of Crystal Head? How small because the small ones I know are the 750ml at $50


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

the bottles are 50ML for 9.99 here is the a website that sells them but i bought them from my liquer store

http://www.wallywine.com/p-77249-crystal-head-vodka-mini-50ml.aspx


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

This year I'm doing a combination of gift cards (starbucks or target or AMC), trophies and treats like the halloween oreos, halloween m&ms and Lindor has pumpkin wrapped truffles.


----------



## TrixieSix66 (Sep 11, 2012)

My husband and I ordered some stuff from this site:
http://www.perpetualkid.com/novelty-candy-gum.aspx

They have some pretty gross sounding stuff. I thought it was something people don't see everyday and went with the whole gross, unusual, Halloween feel. 

They have a Halloween section too: 
http://www.perpetualkid.com/halloween.aspx


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

We always do lottery tickets cause people love the chance to win money. Last year, for the 5 main gift bags for Tempt Your Fate, we used candy, 2 lottery tickets and a thumb drive from the dollar store ($10 each). I don't typically do "useless" things in my gift bags, since these are hard times and I hate wasting money on "cute" things that a person will likely just dump when they get home. I liked the thumb drive idea cause it's something everyone can use, today. I even used Halloween themed can koozies one year for my prize "bags" cause I knew they'd be useful to the people receiving them after the party! I made them look festive with confetti and just put the lotto tickets and gift cards inside.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

So far I have picked up 2 Large Yankee candles, Bag of Pistachios, Bag of Pumpkin seeds, Ghirardelli Candy Bars, Toblerone, Andes Candies, 2 Packs of a pound of special coffee, Chocolate covered Door County Cherries. pound and a half of Blue Diamond Almonds, Pumpkin Cream Liquor, 5 pack of mini VanGogh Vodkas, Emerald Sweet and Salty Nut mix, Wilton Halloween baking supplies (Bowl, spatula, cookie cutters, pumpkin pull a way cake pan).

Pretty much all of them on sale.

I would like to pick up a few more as I would like to have 50 good fates the ones that don't win a prize get a lottery ticket. Nice thing is I can pick up how ever many lottery tickets are needed a day or two ahead.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

We put together little prize bags. They include a DVD/blue ray, popcorn, and candy for each of our categories. This goes along with the trophies.


----------



## TrixieSix66 (Sep 11, 2012)

natascha said:


> So far I have picked up 2 Large Yankee candles, Bag of Pistachios, Bag of Pumpkin seeds, Ghirardelli Candy Bars, Toblerone, Andes Candies, 2 Packs of a pound of special coffee, Chocolate covered Door County Cherries. pound and a half of Blue Diamond Almonds, Pumpkin Cream Liquor, 5 pack of mini VanGogh Vodkas, Emerald Sweet and Salty Nut mix, Wilton Halloween baking supplies (Bowl, spatula, cookie cutters, pumpkin pull a way cake pan).
> 
> Pretty much all of them on sale.
> 
> ...


Those sound awesome, I am coming to your party! 

That's our thing too, we want to have a lot of good fates so people will see that the prizes are fun and want to keep playing. We just picked up a pkg of bacon and cheddar crickets from Spencers Gifts. I adore giving out odd stuff like that for Halloween prizes. I still would like to pick up about 15 or so more prizes, but like you said that can be done right up until party day.


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

We played the money game (which went over really well), and had an auction near the end of the evening. I played auctioneer, and had a big inflatable squeaky hammer for my auctioneer's gavel. We had the following lots, rated by popularity during the auction.


***** Halloween-themed photo frame - this one got the highest bid, perhaps helped because I had a photo booth set up and was printing 4x6s. Was under $5 at Target, and we'll see if we can find some more for next year once they're on sale after the season.
***** A hand-me-down Mr Beer kit that's been in my closet for months
***** A radio-control helicopter that I had won at another event a couple months ago
* A skull-and-crossbones mug (surprisingly low interest on this)
**** Pair of light-up skull eyeglasses (like $1 at Target)
** An old "House of Mysteries" comic book from an antique store
* A pair of costume spider earrings
*** "Scary sounds" Halloween CD ($1 at Goodwill)
** Witch's hat ($1 at Target)

Depending on your budget and audience, a small size Crystal Head vodka makes a really nice prize.

Time to start collecting prizes for next year!


----------



## Dies4halloween (Oct 27, 2011)

Im stepping up my prizes this year I want more involvement. So far I have a bottle of Appletini mix and 2 martini glasses filled with Halloween kisses. I have some Halloween lotions from Bath and Body Works, a Halloween frame, I want to do a basket for movie night stuff, candy, Halloween movie and stuff. Yankee candle, Dunkin Donut gift card, mini shots. I love doing theme stuff but need to complete with little skeletons and lottery tickets and stuff. We play a lot of games and costume contests. I guess I don't want to waste money so what do people find their guests like the most?


----------



## RunL1keH3LL (Oct 2, 2012)

Money is tight so I was going to give out candy for tempt your fate. A cheapo bottle of wine for the costume contest. And a solid gift bag may be including bottle of wine lotto tickets and Halloween knickknacks for the money game (grand prize)


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I think I may have gone overboard with prizes this year. For our costume contest, I have two movie themed gift bags each with a movie ticket, DVD, popcorn, candy and old fashioned sodas, one coffee themed gift bag with a Halloween mug, Starbucks gift card, some Torani syrup, a package of Starbucks Via Pumpkin Spice Lattes, a small bag of pumpkin flavored coffee and some biscotti, a beer gift bag with two 22 ounce craft beers, two Halloween pint glasses, a skull bottle opener and some dripping blood shot glasses. Each of these bags also comes with a small votive holder and Yankee candle Harvest Festival votive. 

For our Tempt Your Fate game, I have scratchers, king sized candy bars, mini liquor bottles and craft beer in Halloween koozies. 

For our movie trivia contest and Halloween money games I have four bottles of wine, a bag with pumpkin scone baking mix and pumpkin butter and a few other random goodies which I haven't even found a good use for. 

Like I said, I think I went a little overboard this year. The good thing is, I love all the prizes I bought, so if they don't get claimed, that means I can keep them!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Re-read this post, we didn't have the option to 'like' anything in 2012


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

This year our Theme is Remembrance of the Famous & Infamous ( come as a dead person ). One Game we have is - There are 13 Headstones on our trail, They have the birth year & death year and a saying this 'Famous' person has said Their answer sheet will have a picture of the person and they write the headstone number under it (No cheating with internet!!) Whoever participated will receive a can of Coke & a package of Pop Rocks ( Yes I know Mikey did not die that way ) and anyone who has all answers right will go in to a drawing. For Costumes, have 5 categories, will receive from Lake Geneva, WI local shop homemade popcorn & Chocolates, A Halloween glow in the dark can Koozie tied up in a bag with a Halloween Costume Ribbon. My 'Crew' will get the popcorn, some Chocolate covered salted caramel almonds, Zombie sleep eye masks, & A Charm for our charm bracelets. Still have some friends who have helped and would like ideas to 'pay' them.


----------



## ezeebrezee (Sep 24, 2015)

$5 scary movies from walmart


----------

